#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  關於今天的新措施

## uoiea

我今天看到我的錢變成負的,還以為是發生什麼事情,然後看公佈欄說舊會員會因為過去的天數而扣錢,但是上面說扣完後小於五元就會到五元計算,我的卻是負的,請問這是怎麼回事呢?

----------


## 迪亞狼

一次扣好大 OTZ
我好像也是被扣接近一千(還是超過?)的其中之一...

不過這樣一來 , 很久以前註冊但都沒什麼再回應的 , 
樂園幣不就很多都變負的嗎 .. 或是有在回應可是花太快的 (炸
辛苦賺到的在一夜之後少了很多 , 有些會員能適應嗎 ? 會不會造成反效果  :Shocked:

----------


## J.C.

該公告可能沒有寫得很清楚 現在做過修正了:
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?p=236909#236909

扣款後的金額如果不到5元就以5元計算 是指7/3凌晨(7/2為點閱文章扣款實施日)之前的金額
如果7/2後仍有登入樂園點閱文章 金額會一樣依照扣款規定來計算

希望有解答你的疑問

----------


## uoiea

啊......難道說是以7/3的金額來扣7/3以前每天一元,然後剩下的才繼續照原來的加減計算,而不是直接以現有金額直接扣去7/3以前每天一元?

----------


## 狼王白牙

沒錯, 是以  7 月 3 號當天會員的持有金額做扣除

所以如果 7 月 3 號一直到今天都沒登入的話, 最少都還會看到 5 塊錢

7/3 之後有登入而且有看文沒發文, 就很有可能變成負數了

----------


## 夜月之狼

意思是，每天每個會員的幣都會扣一元嗎？


老實說，我有些不了解那制度實施的原因呢。

是因為點文章會扣款，但是以前會員點文章沒有扣款，

所以要補扣回來嗎？

----------


## jtacrnk

終於看懂了......如此追溯還真狠....

無論是否有登入都要扣幣

所以影響最嚴重的

將是像在當兵或長時間無法使用網路的人

----------


## 狼王白牙

對, 因為 7/3 之後點文章都扣除小額費用 
之前的註冊會員點文章都沒有被扣除, 
這樣一來會造成起點不平等

所以就假設老會員平均每天看6,7 篇文章的基礎去扣除
當然會造成少登入的多扣, 多登入的少扣
所以才考慮最後登入時間
但整體而言常態會員一天會只有看 6,7 篇嗎?
如果真有當兵這種長期不在被多扣的, 那我們可以用個案處理...

----------


## 夜月之狼

但是我覺得這樣有些不合理耶......

總覺得就這樣回溯到過去很奇怪，

好像今天製定了一條新法規，就把舊的相關案件全部拿出來重審一樣。


也許可以給新進會員一段時間點閱文章不會扣幣之類的措施？

但我覺得其實剛進來的五元就已經夠他們了解樂園了吧？

----------


## 迪亞狼

夜月說的我多少也是有點認同呢..

記得狼王之前有和我說類似的話 : 新訂的版規不追究過去的錯誤 (?)
所以我管理版面 , 有訂了新規定 , 當下有違規到的就不列入刪除或修改的範圍

不知道其他獸覺得呢..?

----------


## 翔狗

這樣對新進會員公平了 對我們老會員就公平嗎?

而且狼王當初的開版不是要給大家一個自由的空間?
現在這樣每天要扣錢、看帖也要扣錢......

對阿~ 發個文 不會浪費多少時間!!
可是 不是每篇文章的有感想的吧，發太多 反而被當洗版勒?
這會不會反而造成了大家的壓力?

每天開電腦 上狼版是我固定的事情(網頁預設開啟)
但是 也有忙的時候阿!! 每天扣 篇篇扣 這樣心情不好今天不準備回文，
是不是就不因該開狼版的網頁?

PS . 如果狼王認為這樣可以提高您論壇的人數、品質的話 那我不予置評....

----------


## 軒轅．赤那

同意　今天我看文

但是本獸才識短淺　是個兩角書廚

並不一定有足夠的感言可以發表一篇具有意義的文章

----------


## 巴薩查

> 43


呃...
記得是每看一篇文章-0.15元
影響最大的是長久處於潛水or許久未出現的獸
但這開銷對尚在活動中的獸算很小
每天就算只回一篇文章
一篇回覆也會多個3-5元


長篇廢言


不過滿多獸似乎拘泥於"感想"上面?
msn聊天中某獸曾說過
>>>其實我並不在意你回了什麼內容 
打了多少個字
只要讓我知道你有回文
這樣就夠了<<<

對 或許很多時候看到別人作品
一時之間 有許多想法在心中 想表達卻又說不出個所以然
很多獸就這樣放棄了回文(阿你不也一樣?)
想著"把對方作品放在心中 就是最高敬意了"
其實對創作者來說
回文真的是支持他們繼續發文下去的動力之一
固然作品有好有壞
但是一篇短短的回文
讓作者確實知道背後還是有人在看他的作品
這樣就夠了: P

錢乃身外之物
反正樂園幣說穿了也不能做什麼XD
頂多看看付費文章罷了
但是付費文章又以檔案跟寫真居多
況且絕大多數都只收個5~10元意思意思
與其在那邊探討扣多少錢跟為何扣錢
怎不換個方向想
今天要是這樣改動能讓狼版交流風氣更加旺盛
這何嘗不是好事?
反正跟錢比起來
獸與獸之間的交流互動
才能讓樂園真正稱的上是樂園不是嗎?(拖走)
以上是小的一點點想法
或許每隻獸心理看重的東西並不同
我也沒能力改變他獸想法
但是有時候過於看重物品的暗面
卻也忽視了閃耀著光芒的另一面

----------


## 翔狗

> 呃...
> 記得是每看一篇文章-0.15元
> 影響最大的是長久處於潛水or許久未出現的獸
> 但這開銷對尚在活動中的獸算很小
> 每天就算只回一篇文章
> 一篇回覆也會多個3-5元
> 
> 
> 長篇廢言
> ...


我覺得 你開頭說的問題就出來了!!
你說一篇也才扣0.15 那我想問你 一次開很多勒?
同一篇文章重複看的勒? 不小心按到F5 重新整理的勒@@?

而且你說發文的不在意~ 那我發個 :

大大畫圖的好棒喔~ 我好喜歡

我就不相信 這樣短短的發 "版主" 不在意

而且 在有些區域發文根本就沒有樂園幣可以賺!!
你說樂園幣不重要!! 那我問你 你今天看到一個樂園幣負數的人 你對他的感想是啥?
淺水? 每天上可是沒有想回覆的文章也算淺水嗎?

----------


## 巴薩查

> 43



點擊以顯示隱藏內容


恩
我為我上面發文中沒注意到的事項先說抱歉
你問的第一個問題
這沒辦法做適當解釋
因為這是系統問題

至於你說的灌水
或許我上面沒好好說清楚
給予適當的回文
但並不全然是灌水式回文

最後一點
對於負數的並無任何感想
難道閣下會覺得在狼版要以樂園幣來衡量一隻獸的存在與否嗎?
另外提醒一點
光在這篇回覆一次
就大約賺進1x枚樂園幣了

----------


## 翔狗

> 點擊以顯示隱藏內容
> 
> 
> 恩
> 我為我上面發文中沒注意到的事項先說抱歉
> 你問的第一個問題
> 這沒辦法做適當解釋
> 因為這是系統問題
> 
> ...


你騙人!! 上一篇 發文顯示才8塊 !!
或許每個人的觀點不同~ 但是第一映像很重要!!

----------


## 迪亞狼

個狼認為拉...若說不去在意的數字 , 千位數以上的倒是可以做到
可是變負數依照樂園的規定有可能被停權 , 
那是不是要在短期內盡快想辦法把樂園幣變「正」的呢?

雖然看一篇扣 0.15 , 對千位數(包括我)的獸來講不痛不癢
可是經過這次新規定的突然實施 , 我想抱怨的聲音就會出來了吧

以下長篇大論 , 多半屬個狼的感受 , 
若講話方式有點不妥請多包涵 , 我很少寫這麼多了"


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    原本我對扣 0.15 還可以接受 , 畢竟回一下是可以賺回來
但這次規定追朔到過去的會員 , 是不是有點太過了?
畢竟老會員在以前也是有「充實剛創立的樂園」, 多少也算是有點貢獻

也不清楚狼王有沒有注意到呢..?
隨著越來越多的系統、越來越多的規定...樂園的老獸也逐漸在離去
要嘛在外重新設立論壇 , 或是從此不在接觸網路上的獸界

個狼認為..這項規定實施前是否也要做個投票呢?
老會員就像現實中店家的老顧客 , 不管是哪間店都會以老顧客(VIP ?)做優先
長時間光顧這家店(樂園) , 相信也有不少為了店(論壇)做宣傳
才會有今日眾多的人潮(會員?) , 在設立新規定前建議還是投票比較好

新進的會員或許會認為：
「今日有這麼多文章可以看、這麼多資訊、這麼多熱心的獸」
而不會去和老獸計較的吧? 畢竟註冊日早在兩三年前的 , 樂園幣多也是正常

現在每看過文章會被扣 0.15 的情況下 , 
潛水的獸多少應該會浮出水面換氣了吧 , 再添加這個扣款貌似無太大的效果?

是否應該先詢問新獸：*在不在意老獸沒將過去的樂園幣扣除？*
　　　　　　　　　　*還有新制度是否要追朔過去的情況呢？*

----------


## 翔狗

> 個狼認為拉...若說不去在意的數字 , 千位數以上的倒是可以做到
> 可是變負數依照樂園的規定有可能被停權 , 
> 那是不是要在短期內盡快想辦法把樂園幣變「正」的呢?
> 
> 雖然看一篇扣 0.15 , 對千位數(包括我)的獸來講不痛不癢
> 可是經過這次新規定的突然實施 , 我想抱怨的聲音就會出來了吧
> 
> 以下長篇大論 , 多半屬個狼的感受 , 
> 若講話方式有點不妥請多包涵 , 我很少寫這麼多了"
> ...


重點說出來了~~ 沒錯 剛開始扣0.15這對我來說也沒差
雖然我也只有幾百塊 但就像小狼狼說的!! 發個文可以補，
就算我一天只回個一篇兩篇 還不至於被扣光~
但是 一瞬間被扣了那的多!! 誰都會不高興吧!! 
而且這條開始執行的時候完全沒有問過我們....
(當然~ 這是狼王的論壇)
但是 至少也該詢問一下大家的意見不是嗎???

----------


## 狼王白牙

我們先討論公平性, 先不考慮規則對於所有會員感覺舒適與否:
因為閱讀付費我有詢問過大家的意見, 但這措施會產生新舊會員的不公平
有必要使用配套措施

而這些配套措施, 不可能先詢問各位的意見的
好比全民投票, 大家都不納稅好嗎  想必大家都說好, 
因為這是既得利益的問題. 可是這樣會有嚴重後果發生的

----------
當初開始有樂園幣功能時(約創站2年後) 不是從那天開始計算喔
而是把創站以來所有以前發的文賺的錢都算進去, 
可是卻沒有會員說這樣是朔及既往所以不公平...

現在開始看文會扣錢 如果不將以前看的都算進去 這樣公平嗎?

----------
再者虛擬貨幣屬於電磁紀錄的一種, 線上遊戲商也常用到這概念
如果因為變更匯率, 回朔時間, 變更虛擬參數, 修改換算公式

以符合廣大玩家的公平性, 那玩家是不是可以說遊戲公司朔及既往
所以是錯的呢?

----------
還有一個問題, 如果不是由老會員所持有的數值去配合新會員
那應該怎麼做呢? 

比照4年前註冊的老會員, 這4年來完全不能扣錢
等到他註冊滿4年後(也就是跟現在的各位基礎相當時)
才開始扣以符合公平嗎? 

這在系統上做不來也說不過去..

----------
最後這一次相當於4年來的所得稅一次性的平衡
不過... 已經給了老會員很大的優惠

如果沒有設扣繳限制, 有部份老會員會負值超過 500 以上
目前成為負值的各位通常只有 -20 ~ -50 , 很好補回正值

那, 各位, 帳面上是 -20,-30 . 實際上應該 -500 到 -700 的
有沒有其他被扣比較多錢 (因為他發文比較多) 的獸出來說不公平呢?

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 個狼認為拉...若說不去在意的數字 , 千位數以上的倒是可以做到
> 可是變負數依照樂園的規定有可能被停權 , 
> 那是不是要在短期內盡快想辦法把樂園幣變「正」的呢?


站規寫著, *異常*的負值才會被停權, 例如遭受處罰以至於負幾百..
或是長期累積的負數以至於我認為該會員與樂園理念不合
如果是暫時沒文回的負值是不會被停權的

這個FAQ應該是大家最關心的吧, 優先回答

----------

